# Pencils everywhere



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Sometimes, when I am working in a project I need to go from my TS or DP to another work place I realize I need a pencil to mark a measurement or write down a note and have no pencil for that.
To deal with that I took several left over PVC conduits, put a piece of cork, plastic or wood at their bottoms and placed them everywhere.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that's a great idea. I buy the HD orange pencils that have a small, dark lead the makes a nice clean mark. I leave the supplied pencil sharpeners here and there on short wire leashes so I can always find one. I have plenty of pvc floating around.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to adopt that idea, Alexis. I have an annoying habit of setting a pencil down and then not being able to find it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I have an annoying habit of setting a pencil down and then not being able to find it.


I used to do that too. Then started just carrying them in my shirt pocked. Don't have to look for one, and automatically put it back in the pocket. Right now have one ballpoint pen, one felt tip marker, and two mechanical pencils in my shirt pocket - normal for me. Long ago I went to mechanical pencils, the kind you press on the eraser end to push the lead out, cheap, a dozen for $1-2 or so, and work great.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

JOAT said:


> I used to do that too. Then started just carrying them in my shirt pocked. Don't have to look for one, and automatically put it back in the pocket. Right now have one ballpoint pen, one felt tip marker, and two mechanical pencils in my shirt pocket - normal for me. Long ago I went to mechanical pencils, the kind you press on the eraser end to push the lead out, cheap, a dozen for $1-2 or so, and work great.


That’s what I do, but I miss the "automatically put it back" part .....
I start with 4-5 pencils, and pretty soon they’re all gone ....


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea Alexis. I have pencils at every work station, so there is always one handy.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

good idea


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

As so many have said, it's a great idea. My trouble is laying something down and not finding it quickly again and I have a another great solution. Wear the shop apron I bought some time back that I always forget to put on. Actually I have several of these and they all have pockets that keep the pencils and tape measure that I'm constantly looking for. I bought a second tape measure (same brand model) and compared that they read the same, not all will. I actually have several nice shop aprons but just haven't gotten used to the "feel" yet, probably because I always forget to put them on. Maybe I need to hang them on the shop door so when I enter it's in my face. That might work.........

Until then let me see if I can find that PVC.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I also wear a Lee Valley shop apron, I tried another brand that was a very stiff fabric and uncomfortable, so I spent the $ on the Lee Valley one. It's comfortable and I keep 2 pencils, chalk, 6'' ruler, small 12" tape measure and my machinists square. I also like that it keeps my clothes relatively clean so I don't drag as much dirt in the house. I have an electric pencil sharpener on my counter. I have 5 or 6 25' measuring tapes that float around the shop near the obvious stationary tools.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I was recently joking with a friend that I have a big problem. I go to the shop and put a pencil in my shirt pocket. Works fine, always have a pencil at hand but they all end up in the house.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Take one pencil, add one magnet, wrap with masking tape and stick on the metal of the lathe/tablesaw/bandsaw/drill press. Most of my shirts don't have pockets.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sreilly said:


> I bought a second tape measure (same brand model) and compared that they read the same, not all will.


Only two? I have one in the truck, one in the bathroom, one in the bedroom, two in the front room, think one or two in the shop, and sometimes one in my vest pocket and/or pants pocket. They are all for general measurement, always nice to be able to see what three or four feet actually looks like. I don't bother seeing if they match, just make sure all the measurements on a project are taken with the same tape measure or yardstick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Move to the head of the class..
pick your poison..
use it..
clip it to ya between uses... 
I like to clip it to my T shirt collar w/ the pencil inside the shirt...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a really nice drafting pencil with break resistant fine lead. It lives on my fence and I've gotten pretty good at putting it back. But most of the time I like those orange HD pencils you buy in a tube. fine leads, hold a point pretty well and make a really black mark. The mechanical pencil is even finer for exact marking, 

I'm a Sudoku addict, but for that I started using extra soft elementary school pencils that are near half an inch thick. They make a really nice mark I can still see even in low light. Useless for woodworking.

I have a couple of aprons but can never remember to put them on until I've decorated the front of my shirt with sawdust. But the shark guard has improved that situation.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> I need to adopt that idea, Alexis. I have an annoying habit of setting a pencil down and then not being able to find it.


It seems to be more common than I thought.

I am a sudoku fan too, and I always have a book near the pillow with a pencil, of course.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I used a flat carpenter pencil for so many years, that is what I use mostly. I have them stationed all over the shop with a 12' tape,the 1/2" wide from Ace Hardware, bedside every power tool. I have the 25' tapes in a drawer somewhere, never use them anymore.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the combination of mechanical pencil and break resistent lead I use and like. You can break the lead, but only if you abuse it. Makes a very thin, very dark mark. It lives on my table saw fence and I've trained myself to put it back there every time. The HD pencils are very similar but you have to constantly sharpen them to get a fine line.

https://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Hi-Po...1-spons&keywords=Pentel+Hi-Polymer+lead&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Autom..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=BNJ2A5KGH4N4G51ZYGD4


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have lots of pencils around my shop, some wooden, some mechanical (as STICK suggested).
I have several pencil sharpeners mounted on the walls, as well.
Marking knives are also handy to have around.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

here is my answer to having all my pencils gather at my computer desk along with many coffee cups....now it has no choice to be with me everywhere, just clip it to my T-shirt collar and it hads enough cable to mark lay outs or write something down


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I have an annoying habit of setting a pencil down and then not being able to find it.





JOAT said:


> I used to do that too.





sreilly said:


> My trouble is laying something down and not finding it quickly again






papasombre said:


> It seems to be more common than I thought.


Well you can add me to the lost pencil list.

Thanks for the idea Alexis !

Doug


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The same with tape measures- you can never have enough. I have at least four laying around the shop.


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

WOW!! These are really nice ideas.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Some years ago I got fed up with never having a pencil in my shop, so I bought a whole box of the large diameter round pencils and sharpened all of them. Then I put a few near each machine in my shop and a few on each workbench. My problem is that I have trained myself to return my pen to my shirt pocket, so at the end of the day I usually have several of these pencils in my shirt pocket. Now, I'm having trouble finding pencils in the shop again, but almost everywhere in the house I can find one of these pencils. Every once in a while I now go around the house and collect as many of them as I can find, and then take them back to the shop. Gradually I seem to be running out of my favorite large diameter pencils, so I'll likely be buying another box of them soon. I like these pencils because they are easy to see when needed, have nice soft lead that doesn't leave dents when I mark my wood, and I can spot one easily if I catch a family member with one of them. Just recently I was in my son's shop across town and collected several of my pencils that seem to have migrated from my shop to his. They are now back home in my shop too.

Charley


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

Great ideas!


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I went to this tape measure holder that fits a few pencils and a knife and my phone.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-in-5-Pocket-Black-Four-Barrel-Tool-Pouch-HD00131/300035093


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jumping back in, I've been using the half inch pencils more lately. Mostly from HD. HD also has a new sharpener just for the larger pencile, and I will buy 2 or 3 more of the sharpeners because they are better than the electric sharpener my wife has in the art room. 

I also buy Ticonderoga #1 pencils, which have an even softer lead that leaves very dark numbers in my sudoku books. I believe all shop pencils eventually grow legs and a strong desire to live elsewhere. It's genetic.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I knew of a guy up country that always worked alone in his shop. He kept a pencil on a very strong elastic anchored around his apron top. one day he let go too soon, the elastic snapped back then broke. It drove the pencil deep into his neck and he bled to death. The RCMP couldn't figure how it happened and concluded it was a native with a blow-pipe. Only problem is natives here don't use blowpipes. A book was written about it that was covered up because it would ruin the dream of the RCMP always getting their man. Now there's talk of a movie.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah, I love a tall tale.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Ah, I love a tall tale.


Can't help but think of the possibilities, Tom. lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They're not lost; they're exactly where you left them!


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

There are little unseen people that love to hang around shops. they are called 'borrowers" and take pencils. Nobody knows what the do with all of them. I buy pencils in lots of 100 and they take them all. Now sometimes they change their mind and leave pencils in the shop in an area they were not in.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

comp56 said:


> here is my answer to having all my pencils gather at my computer desk along with many coffee cups....now it has no choice to be with me everywhere, just clip it to my T-shirt collar and it hads enough cable to mark lay outs or write something down



Best solution is always the simplest...I really like this...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> They're not lost; they're exactly where you left them!



...and isn't it odd that you always find what you lost in the last place you look...? Just sayin'


----------

